
I don’t like Virtual Machines - monksy
http://theexceptioncatcher.com/blog/2014/06/i-dont-like-virtual-machines/#.U5QQgn7HhZo.hackernews
======
teilo
So in other words you don't like VMs when they are used in situation where VMs
should not be used, and you also don't like VMs when they are poorly planned
and deployed, such as running redundant services such as IIS on multiple
instances.

~~~
monksy
I wrote that given that the nature of VMs and reselling them, you have no
control over what people do with them.

Let's say you're a web host that provides "root servers", those basically end
up being VM instances. However, the issue is that there is a lot of waste that
ends up being accumulated.

In your situation, if you are reselling root servers, you can't combine
multiple sites under the same IIS instance.

~~~
warrenm
That's a Good Thing(TM) 99.9% of the time - you don't want different
customers' data being crosspopulated and accessible from the "wrong folks".

~~~
monksy
Given a strong container ... it won't be. Technically a hypervisior is a
container.

